# Looking for passenger cars



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Due to space constraints, I'm running mostly 18"R curves, but the kids want a small passenger train, two cars ideally. We will be using a USRA 0-6-0 steam so I dont want anything too old, but nothing super modern either.

Ignoring the brand, this is the size and style I'm looking at:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Con-Cor-HO-Passenger-Car-p/ccr-0001-000325-2.htm

But I also thought about one of these with an observation car in back:

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Con-Cor-HO-Passenger-Car-p/ccr-0001-000914-2.htm

We arent going for prototypical, just something the kids can run around the layout, but I'm more concerned with derailment on the curves.

So watcha think?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well the second picture is of a coach car not an observation car, what you are looking for from the first picture are western old time style coachs. If you like the modern look of the second pic then you can due what Choo Choo does and cut a big middle part of the car out and glue the two ends together, that is the only way you are going to get the streamlined look smaller than how they come but i have found that almost all types of passenger cars will make it around 18 radius curves with the exception of some three axle heavywhieghts.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I know the second one is a coach, I was saying get that and a matching observation car.

I never thought of cutting/resizing a car. I guess I do it with model cars, why not model trains 

I'll dig around for a thread so I gave a visual before hacking up a car. Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

For something similar to the second car...look for the Life-Like Scene Masters series of passenger cars. They are made after the old Varney molds and are perfect for 18" curves...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCENE-MASTER-3-...799958?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c1466ad6

At those prices though, I'm half tempted to offer my complete 5 car train of them, just to see how much I'd get for 'em.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Those Pullman cars do look short enough that I might not have to cut them down. Not bad price either with free shipping. I'd have to swap the couplers though, but that's an easy fix. Great find!

I also found these on evilBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Roco-DB-2nd-cla...940245?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3362eb9c55

Really short and would fit right in for the local passenger service idea we have.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> I also found these on evilBay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Roco-DB-2nd-cla...940245?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3362eb9c55


I take it you have not had good luck with ebay?

those cars would fit in well with your idea and curves but are German and UK which means they use a different coupler type than here in the US so you would have to replace those to knuckles which is not an easy task or by a german 0-6-0 locomotive to pull them.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm always up for a challenge! I didnt realize that German stuff was that different 

And no I dont have any bad experiences with eBay, it's just a pet name we have for it on another forum..........


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Brawa is another German company that makes gorgeous passenger cars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Brawa is another German company that makes gorgeous passenger cars.
> View attachment 5801




That would look nice with the "flickering led lights that simulate candles"!:thumbsup:
It was mentioned in another post.

And with a Custom decals for the old CNJRR applied.

I don't see any kind of running lights either?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, I lost the auction for the Walthers Oscar and Piker set I was looking at, so back to the drawing board. I think I will get a modern passenger car and cut it down by 1/3 or so. By going with the modern style, we can get a wide variety of cars such as dome and observation cars. It'll be different but do-able.

I'm still thinking the German cars mentioned earlier might work better, and we might get them to swap out periodically, but the kids are always pointing out how cool the newer cars look. This really is for them and the "board of directors" has made thier ruling :thumbsup:


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Roundhouse-8430...205207?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c0e1ca17


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

AHHH NECRO POST AHHHH!

Anyways I'm ready to cut up some coaches to it my 18"R curves. I used Paint to take a picture of the full length car and see what it'd look like with 2", 3", and 4" cut out. Personnally I like the 4", but others might disagree. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

you need to get a setup like i have. i've got a new design 0-6-0 chassis under a older at&sf shell with tender. i've also got matching at&sf passenger cars by model power. it came out great and smokes. for a budget nice passenger set, this came out perfect for me.


----------



## srevac (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi: I have one of these Con Cor cars mentioned and, although I love the look and detail of it, I think it is too light and seems to derail easier than most rolling stock. Just today I was trying to figure out how to add weight to make it track better.


----------

